# Searching for advice with expedition and sending animals from thailand



## brian69 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi.
I am going on a trip to thailand later and need some advice on their rules.
I was thinking that i wanted to send tarantulas and millipedes by mail, but have heard that it`s illegal to do that.
Have been looking at the cites-list, but can`t see tarantulas and millipedes on it.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 26, 2017)

Country wide moratorium on the export of all animals with certain scientific exceptions and commercial farming. Thailand is presently under the gun in the eyes of the international community in regards to illegal animal trafficking. Expect to jump through hoops of fire to get the necessary permits. Just making inquiries on the net gets you sent into a black hole. In person inquiries virtually mandatory.
You WILL be required to produce CITES documentation, regardless of if the animals are endangered or not.

http://en.dld.go.th/index.php/en/im...export-information-menu/106-export-25601127-1
http://en.customs.go.th/cont_strc_s...estricted_items&current_id=14223132414d505f4c

PS Take special note of the warning on most official documents regarding animal import or export:

*WARNING:  The information in this website is intended as a general guideline only and subject to changes without prior notice. It does not in any way replace or supersede Customs and related laws or regulations. Before relying on the information on the Website, users should independently verify its accuracy, completeness and relevance for their purposes.*
(Being fluent in spoken and written Thai is strongly suggested)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brian69 (Dec 27, 2017)

thanks, if i want to send them without cites documents, and just send them in a package by mail, is that possible ( i mean, do they check the package when i deliver it at the postoffice )


----------



## RTTB (Dec 27, 2017)

brian69 said:


> thanks, if i want to send them without cites documents, and just send them in a package by mail, is that possible ( i mean, do they check the package when i deliver it at the postoffice )


Can’t condone that practice.


----------



## brian69 (Dec 27, 2017)

Are there another place we could go to, to get the same experience, where we can go hunting and sending home without getting punished


----------



## brian69 (Dec 27, 2017)

RTTB said:


> Can’t condone that practice.


can you tell me why ?


----------



## RTTB (Dec 27, 2017)

I couldn’t advise anyone to do anything illegal in their own or another country. I saw a documentary once on a Thai prison. It was no joke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brian69 (Dec 27, 2017)

RTTB said:


> I couldn’t advise anyone to do anything illegal in their own or another country. I saw a documentary once on a Thai prison. It was no joke.


Can`t disagree with that, that`s why i am asking about it, i would not like to go to prison there, so i ask about the risc of being caught when sending with mail


----------



## Myrmeleon (Dec 27, 2017)

Or you could find someone already breeding the inverts you want and not do something potentially illegal.


----------



## brian69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Myrmeleon said:


> Or you could find someone already breeding the inverts you want and not do something potentially illegal.


yes, but the idea was to go hunting after them myself and get the experience and to see all the nature and wild life there


----------



## Marvinxox (Dec 28, 2017)

brian69 said:


> yes, but the idea was to go hunting after them myself and get the experience and to see all the nature and wild life there


What about hunting them, seeing them in their natural habitat and then using your experiences to build nature-like enclosures for bought ones at home?
Many species are already endangered because of the huge amount of wild caughts, so why would you support this by catching them yourself?
Enjoy the hunt and the experiences you gather, but release them afterwards let them be in their natural environement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Dec 28, 2017)

Marvinxox said:


> Enjoy the hunt and the experiences you gather, but release them afterwards let them be in their natural environement.


Let's have a show of hands for those who agree.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brian69 (Jan 1, 2018)

Well, i can see what you guys mean, we have cancelled the trip ( not because of this topic )
Thanks for your input, and happy new year


----------

